# What Really Works



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I found this forum about 4 years ago and I always said to myself, if I could ever get out of this prison hellish world of DP or find something that really worked well, I would share it with everyone here. There are really 2 sides of it for me, the way you think, and the actual chemistry in your body-

Thinking Part-

It really comes down to finding something that gives you this visual thought "If I could accomplish something that would really blow my mind, what would it be" then putting every ounce of your focus into it. Here is an example for me-

I love music, I play all the rock band instruments, I sing, I am pretty good with the camcorder and editing, art and all that creative stuff. So the first thing I did was record and entire song, every part, the guitar, the bass, the drums, vocals and then I mixed it down, then I made a video to go with the music. I was so focused on this project that I barely thought about anything negative in my life and it raised my self esteem through the roof. That was the big start I needed, then that branched out into showing people on the Internet, next thing you know I am making all these new friends on the net in which that turned into meeting people in person, then that led to dating, then a good job as being a music instructor, then making actual music instructional videos that I sell all around the world, then starting bands, then traveling a little bit farther from home each time. All these things blew my mind and kept me focused on pursuing my passions and dreams. This was the key to getting me on the road to success.

Chemistry Part-

Whether our thoughts, emotions, drugs, or health got us in the DP state, it all has a chemical value in your body. I know a lot of people say don't take the medication, but man thank God for technology it has literally saved people lives. We've all heard the "would you deny a diabetic insulin" quote, well why can't the same things go for treating people with severe mental states. I got my DP from smoking marijuana as did a lot of people on this forum, and what was that? A chemical change in the brain. I personally haven't taken any meds because I desperately wanted to do it without and have had some great success without, but there was this little nagging state of mind that just told me there is something chemically wrong that needs to be fixed. Trust me I have been to all the counselors, hypnotists, psychiatrists, shrinks, churches, pastors, everything, and yeah it does help to talk about it, but it never got to the chemical root of the problem, I mean face it a lot of us have mixed up brain chemistries, whether it's Gaba, serotonin, dopamine, noriphinephrine, (please excuse my spelling) there are chemical cocktails in the brain that cause us to feel the way we do no matter what we're thinking. So here's what worked for me:

1. Alcohol- Now I know this can be a bad decision because of the risk of alcoholism, but dang, one or 2 shots of Jagermeister on a really stressful day and I feel completely normal. The DP, anxiety, and depression all flows away and I feel like a normal human being for a few hours.

2. Diet & Exercise- Now I know you have all read about this before but it's true, Exercise increases your endorphins and other brain chemicals as well. If your eating right and staying away from the stimulants, you're going to have a better self esteem and physically just feel better.

So here is my typical day-

1. 1-2 hours of exercise (hiking, elliptical machine, weights)
2. A balanced diet of 1500 calories or less (raw food diet also works really well)
3. A project that takes most of my focus and keeps me really excited and happy.
4. 2 shots of hard liquor or 2-3 beers if and only if I am having a really bad/stressful day, which is only 2-3 days a week.

With this plan I feel pretty much normal most of the time.

So here is my recommendation for you-

1. Start the day every day with a diet and exercise plan.
2. Focus on a daily project that will take all of your complete focus and blow your mind.
3. If you don't feel better after a couple months of trying step 1 & 2 definitely look into and talk to your doctor about taking some supplements, meds, or maybe last resort alcohol on a very light basis.

I hope this may help one or more of you, like I said it works like a charm for me. I still have a lot of healing and growing to do and may try a med as an alternate to alcohol if the alcohol ever becomes a problem, but right now things have been going stable. If I can ever be of help to any of you feel free to write me anytime my e-mail is [email protected]


----------

